# Kings Summer League thread



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Kings Announce Mini-camp And Summer Pro League Roster (Erik Daniels, Chris Garnett,)*



> No. Name Pos. Ht. Wt. DOB College '03-'04 Team
> 34 David Bluthenthal F 6-7 220
> 42 Bryan Bracey F 6-7 210
> 33 Erik Daniels F 6-8 214
> ...


http://www.nba.com/kings/news/Kings_Announce_MiniCamp_and_S-113060-58.html


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Florent is the second-coming of Mickael.


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

Even our saviour Jabari Smith is playing there too.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dark Praetor</b>!
> Even our saviour Jabari Smith is playing there too.




:laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Where is Songaila? He should be playing...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/kings/news/Summer_ScoopJuly_9-113502-58.html



> Here are some of observations from the first few days of mini-camp:
> 
> 
> Ffriend looks like Ben Wallace’s long lost brother. He is of the same build, although lighter in weight, and he is sporting the wavy fro, just like Big Ben. The Kings will be ecstatic if he can remotely play anything like Wallace.
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here is a little bit about Bluthenthal from DraftCity:

http://www.draftcity.com/articles/0057.htm



> David Bluthenthal
> 6-7, 220, Small Forward, Maccabi Tel Aviv (USA/Israel) age: 23
> Written by Jonathan Givony
> 
> Maccabi Tel Aviv fans will probably be out for my head after this article, but here is yet another Maccabi player who has a chance at being signed by an NBA team for next season. *He will be playing with the Sacramento Kings summer league and has an outside chance of actually making the team considering the Kings’ offense and style of play and the fact that they don’t have a backup small forward. He might even remind them a little of Jim Jackson (today’s version).* Unlike Anthony Parker, Bluthenthal actually has a great skill that can be counted on consistently off the bench—he is a tremendous outside shooter--he’s very pure--and he showed that especially well during the final four in Tel Aviv, where he hit 4 threes in 16 minutes off the bench in the final game to finish with 20 points for the game. He isn’t the quickest, most athletic player in Europe right now, and probably lacks the ball-handling skills and explosiveness to be able to create his own shot, but if a team is looking for a smart player who can rebound, post up his man in the paint and flat out shoot the ball, Bluthenthal might be their guy. Bluthenthal can probably be had for the league minimum. He is an American with an Israeli passport and will always have a paycheck waiting for him in Israel if he desires.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Rookies get orientation from Carril: He'll guide Kevin Martin and Ricky Minard in summer play


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

BTW, they play today at 3 against the Mavs


----------



## dhoward55 (Jun 25, 2004)

ricky minard and kevin martin are looking good. minard scored 29 today and martin scored 18.


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Where is Songaila? He should be playing...


Songaila is his countries patriot ( not like most americans, Peja or Ilgauskas)-and he is in training camp with Lithuania team prepearing for Olimpic Games.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>dhoward55</b>!
> ricky minard and kevin martin are looking good. minard scored 29 today and martin scored 18.


Good start for the rooks forsure


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> 
> 
> Songaila is his countries patriot ( not like most americans, Peja or Ilgauskas)-and he is in training camp with Lithuania team prepearing for Olimpic Games.


Cool...no problem with that. He is playing against greater competiton than he would be in the summer league.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sacramento Kings 80 – Dallas Mavericks 91  

San Antonio 87 – Sacramento 92


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Kings beat the Lakers!!!

Los Angeles Lakers 86 - Sacramento Kings 91 

Great game for K-Mart:

30 Points and 9 rebounds


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

David Blumenthal had a great game too, even better than Martin, good game for Martin too but he sure jacked a lot.


----------



## Wade05 (Jul 9, 2004)

Minard didn't play today versus the Lakers, but Kevin Martin showed up dropping 30 points. David B was second leading scorer with 25 as they won 91-86 over the Lakers :yes:. I have been waiting for Martin to explode. I really love this guy. He is the shoot guard for the future for the kings. 

http://www.proexposure.com/stories/0714a.cfm 

And here is a sweet pic of Kevin during the game on the NBA.com summer league board.

http://www.nba.com/news/summerleagues2004.html 

They are now 2 - 1.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

In case any of you missed it, Damian Necronamous posted some pictures he took from the summer league games, including some pics of the Kings. You can see them starting here.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Freaking Jason Keep....One of my favorite college players at USD....How does he NOT show up?!?!!?!?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It's early, but Martin impresses in summer play 



> "People talked about his defense and other parts of his game prior to the draft," said Turner, who sat next to Kings head coach Rick Adelman while watching assistant Pete Carril run the squad. "But he's quick, if he gets beaten, he recovers, he takes charges and for us not to have worked on anything defensively, he's been pretty good."
> 
> Turner and the Kings felt fairly early that Martin had tremendous offensive potential. That opinion has not been changed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Los Angeles Clippers 87 - Sacramento Kings 91


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA Stars 117 - Sacramento Kings 108


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Is it just me, or does Erik Daniels look good as well. I mean, I only saw one Kings game in the SL, but he was very active, always seemed to get his hands on loose balls, etc. At 6'8", he's another big body the Kings could use as a 12th man. We all know he's been coached well, being from Kentucky and all.

Or is it just me...?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Last game of the summer league:

Dallas B Team 119 - Sacramento Kings 88


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

do yall think erik will make the kings and if u do what position(s) do u think he'll play??


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ErikDaniels14UK</b>!
> do yall think erik will make the kings and if u do what position(s) do u think he'll play??


I personally didn't see any of the games, so I really don't know.

Just from reading the box scores, I would guess that Blumenthal has a better chance of making the team than Daniels.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

New K-Mart Opening in Sacramento 



> One of the summer's pleasant surprises, Sacramento Kings rookie Kevin Martin -- the 26th pick in the draft -- could be playing himself into the departed Anthony Peeler's reserve role. Through five games, the lanky 6-7 guard out of Western Carolina has posted 22.4 ppg on 43-of-93 (.462) shooting -- including a 30-point game against the Lakers -- to lead the team.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Summer Pro League Roundup


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Bluthental Rulezz !!!:rock: :djparty: :allhail: :rocket:


----------

